# Poor Stripes!



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Stripes was Smara's older brother, he was NOT my kitten but I was informed yesterday that he had been run over by a 4-wheeler, it was an accident though. The poor little guy was 4-months old and the girl that ran over him is devistated but that's what they get for trusting a...10-year-old with a 4-wheeler.

Now the only survivors are Tiger and Smara, I was told Tiger is meowing a lot, probably looking for Stripes but the owners are too ignorant to realize that. The lady who owns him is very ignorant...it's sad cuz they live in the country and make Tiger and Stripes stay outside to GET run over and they still haven't let Stripes in :x Makes me mad

Enough of my ranting, RIP Stripes, it's sad you didn't get a long life


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww, thats very sad, and tough on the girl, rip stripes


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a shame. This is several kitties you've lost now, isn't it?


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah, only 2 out of 6 counting the mother, are left


Man the owners are ignorant sadly, but there's nothing I can do


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Thats really to bad. I hate it when cats and dogs are killed by cars ,etc. Hope the other two will do OK.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news, rest in peace little stripes x


----------

